# 5 Gallon Endler's tank **major update 7/23/06**



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

beautiful tank, but I don't see any endlers!  
I love those little guys. I keep meaning to try to find more somewhere... 
i have some rocks almost exactly like those, with the veins of whitish rock to boot. good work! it's very true, less is more.

psst...anyone with endler babies they would trade off? 

Oqsy


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 29, 2002)

> but I don't see any endlers!


Trust me, they are in there
They are so small and they will not stand still so I can get their picture

As soon as I have more babies we can work out a trade


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

sounds great!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Very nice rotala growth! btw-- wpg rule doesn't work on tanks smaller than 30g.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

Nice tank! Endlers are one of my favorite fish. I have been trying to get my hands on some myself. 



> Lighting is the 14 watt light that came with the tank (so about 2.8 wpg) and the plants are doing great.


I'm amazed that you are getting such good growth with only 14 watts. I'm assuming thats 14 watts of NO fluorescent. Or is it CF? I have about the same size tank that came with something like a 14 watt bulb (NO fluorescent) and I have never been able to get anything to grow in it.


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you use ferts or co2?


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

Thats really nice. and i can see an endler...look athe filter? uptake in the middle...he's right below where the grey piece starts.


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

looks like a leaf to me..


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks for the comments!! 
I use no ferts, no CO2, and the light is just the regular 14w fluorescent bulb that came with the tank.

And that is just a leaf


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

keep me posted on those babies; they'll need more room to grow! 
i've got a "trading spot" thread somewhere in the swap forum that i update with current species of plants, equipment (soon), and eventually fry for trade. 
if you see something now that you want, I can stop tossing / selling the clippings from my high light/fert tank for a while as i need extra plant mass in my newer tank now anyway, and you can have a monster mass of what you're looking for when you're ready. i highly recommend the brevipes, micranthemoides, hydrocotyle, and hygrophila "ceylon". 

Oqsy


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 29, 2002)

Just a little update:
I removed the rocks and added some driftwood. I also added some stargrass, some willow moss and a little hygro to the mix.

I also had a little problem, for some reason my males are gone. I had 2 males and 6 females and I no longer have any males. But the good news is they must have mated before the males vanished because I count at least 3 babies this morning. 










Please let me know what you think

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (May 13, 2005)

It looks great. The way you have it scaped makes it look much bigger than a 5 gallon. Congrats on the babies!


----------



## StUk_In_AfRiKa (Jan 30, 2005)

The driftwood looks much better than the rocks. Great job!


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow. Its amazing to think that's a 5 gallon. The depth and texture is amazing. One thing I would do: Hide the heater and the filter intake/output behind the plants in the back. It will make the tank look even realer. roud:


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

I like the driftwood better than the rocks too...i think that moss will look awsome once it fills in a little.


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 29, 2002)

Ok, on 8/11 I posted that I saw 3 babies, well now there is at least a dozen!!!
I don't know how this is happening, I have not seen a male for about 2 months now. Does anyone know how long Endler's are pregnant? Or if they "store" sperm? This is just a little strange.

I will be posting a few more pictures soon, I am very happy with the progress this tank is making!!


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

Hey that bulb you are using, it is a 9325 k bulb? If yes, do you know where to get a replacement? Nice tank btw.


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 29, 2002)

Turtlehead-I have no Idea, this is the bulb:








Hope that helps?


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

How are your endlers doing? I just got some for a bigger tank, but they are so small, I'm thinking of sticking them in my 5.5 gallon nano. 



> Does anyone know how long Endler's are pregnant? Or if they "store" sperm? This is just a little strange.


They can "store" sperm like other livebearers for a few weeks (or maybe months).


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

I'd love to see some current pics of your endler tank. It's one of the best nano tanks I've seen. You should try to snap a shot or two of your endlers, too 

Oqsy


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 29, 2002)

I will post a few on Tuesday!!!

Thanks for the compliment!! :icon_bigg


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 29, 2002)

Well, here is one before I'm off to bed!! The tank is in desperate need of a trim!! I plan on doing this when I get up on Tuesday! I was able to get a few of the females in there for you too! roud:


----------



## JBN (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow gorgeous tank! I love those rotundifolia because it gives the tank such a relaxing look roud:


----------



## bpm2000 (Feb 16, 2005)

What is taht substrate? Just some regular pea gravel?
nice tank, looking to do something simlar minus the endlers.


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 29, 2002)

Yeah, just plain old aquarium gravel!!

Did some trimming and rearranging pics are coming soon............


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

Just for referance..the GE aqau rays bulb is 9325K and is sold at your local walmart for less then 9 dollars in 24" size.


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 29, 2002)

*Major Overhaul*

here is a major update!!

For starters I replaced the gravel with Soilmaster Select, I love how it turned out.
I flipped the wood, added some plants, and took some out.

The plants are: 
Rotala indica 
Java Fern 
Glosso - planted on the left side after pics were taken 
Stargrass




























Please let me know what you think!!!!


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

This is just my opinion, but I'm not sure how I feel about the vertical positioning of the driftwood.The new way is dramatic and everything, but it's almost dead center in the tank. I like the original rock & wood arrangement you had before.


----------

